# Matts lures bluegill



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey i finally gave in an ordered some of these things and wanted to know how many of you add a treb- hook to the bottom. Thanks


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2008)

I have never added the treble hook, so I'm curious also!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 6, 2008)

Some hardcore swimbait fishermen will use a light wire and crimp it and fix it to their liking so the hook goes far enough back. I just used a split ring and added a treble hook from an old crankbait I never use. The one fish I caught on the bait was hooked with that treble hook, so I think it is important unless you're bouncing the bait on the bottom.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 6, 2008)

thats all i wanted to know.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 6, 2008)

I plan on useing mine around weeds so the add-on treble hook is a no-no for me


----------

